# Lobster Roll and Scallops



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2019)

Well after an unsuccessful day of working on the lawn mower it was finally dinner time, and boy did I work up an powerful appetite. The local grocer had a seafood special running and live lobster was main attraction. So at 6.99 a pound for the 1.25 to 1.5 pounders I picked up four. To top it off their flyer had an additional $1.00 off per pound coupon. The wife and I ate the first two on Friday night. They were done the usual way by boiling them and dipping the meat in butter. Saturday night I decided to make some lobster rolls and man-oh-man am I glad I did. 

I hope you enjoy...

Here are the two unwilling participants - boiled up and waiting to be deshelled: 







...and another just for posterity reasons.






Post deshelling - a glimpse of the meat:






Cut up into small bites and in the mixing bowl with a oversized tablespoon of mayo, pinch of fresh ground pepper, salt and garlic. I tasted the mix and decided not to add any lemon this time. They didn't need it. Covered them up with plastic wrap and into the fridge they went.







Time to get the scallops and buns ready. These were wet-scallops as they didn't have the dry ones in stock. Seasoned with garlic, salt, and ground pepper. Then into a hot frying pan with a few pads of butter and some olive oil. The buns also went onto their own pan with a lite garlic powder/butter mix to toast up the outside.  







...and the results











Pretty darn tasty if I do say so myself. We got five lobster rolls out of these two beauties, and will be looking forward to the next sale. Even thou it's more work. The wife and I actually prefer the smaller lobsters to the larger ones. They're a bit more tender. Next time I will also add in a small amount of hot sauce to change things up a little. 

Again thanks for looking.
Chris


----------



## zippy12 (May 26, 2019)

I hope you are sharing!

yum!


----------



## Steve H (May 26, 2019)

MMM. Love those sammies!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2019)

OMG !!! 
My Kind of Meal !!
Nice Job Chris!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 26, 2019)

eatin good up that way . Nice .


----------



## chilerelleno (May 26, 2019)

And this right here is where I yell....  Hell Yeah!

So simple, so danged delicious...  My taste buds are so jealous.
Nice Chris, very nice and great pics too.
*Like!*


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 26, 2019)

Both meals look awesome Chris!


----------



## disco (May 26, 2019)

Super sandwiches, Chris! Big like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2019)

Very nice Chris!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2019)

zippy12 said:


> I hope you are sharing!
> 
> yum!



Only if your sharing that Cuban Zippy. Thanks and thanks for the like appreciate it.



Steve H said:


> MMM. Love those sammies!



Thanks Steve and for the like. We love them too - just can't justify them all the time

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG !!!
> My Kind of Meal !!
> Nice Job Chris!!
> Like.
> ...



I kinda figured you'd like this one Bear. Thank you for the like - appreciate it.



chopsaw said:


> eatin good up that way . Nice .



Thanks Chop, every once in a while we'll sneak in a real doozy. Also thank you for the like.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> And this right here is where I yell....  Hell Yeah!
> 
> So simple, so danged delicious...  My taste buds are so jealous.
> Nice Chris, very nice and great pics too.
> *Like!*



Thank you very much John, and for the like. Not a whole lot of effort required for this one, but the finished product was grade A. 



5GRILLZNTN said:


> Both meals look awesome Chris!



Thanks 5Grill for the kind words and like. Much appreciated. BTW they were awesome.

Chris


----------



## xray (May 26, 2019)

I love lobster roll, yours looks fantastic.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2019)

disco said:


> Super sandwiches, Chris! Big like!



Thank you Disco, really appreciate it and the like.



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice Chris!



Thanks Water for the like and kind words.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2019)

xray said:


> I love lobster roll, yours looks fantastic.



Thanks xray for the compliment and like. 

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 26, 2019)

Great meal Chris! I am jealous!
Point for sure!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great meal Chris! I am jealous!
> Point for sure!



Thanks Justin and thanks for the like.

Chris


----------



## forktender (May 27, 2019)

Damn, that looks amazing, everything except the NY beer cozy.


----------



## Steve H (May 27, 2019)

forktender said:


> Damn, that looks amazing, everything except the NY beer cozy.



Now, now. Don't hold that against him......


----------



## forktender (May 27, 2019)

A's fan here, can't stand SF.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 27, 2019)

Awesome lobster 2 days in a row wow. Nice job on those rolls Chris I'll take those scallops too.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2019)

forktender said:


> Damn, that looks amazing, everything except the NY beer cozy.



Thanks fork for the compliment and like. As for the cozy I'll let Frankie speak for me:





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome lobster 2 days in a row wow. Nice job on those rolls Chris I'll take those scallops too.
> 
> Warren



Thank you Warren for the kind words and like appreciate them. If you ever travel North give me a call.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Now, now. Don't hold that against him......



Thanks for the backup Steve. It's tough enough being a New York fan in Red Sox nation. 



forktender said:


> A's fan here, can't stand SF.



Fork, All I can say is how's the sewage problem going? . I used to like the A's a way back when with Catfish, Reggie, BlueMoon, and Campy. Colorful bunch of characters that were fun to watch and follow. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2019)

@b-one , @BuckeyeSteve , @meatallica , @motolife313 ,@WeberBlackStoneYoder and @jaxgatorz 


Thanks for the likes really appreciate them

Chris


----------



## sandyut (Jun 4, 2019)

wow man!  looks killer good!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2019)

sandyut said:


> wow man!  looks killer good!



Thank you Sandy and thanks for the like. Appreciate it. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2019)

@DrewJ thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------

